# Question about lag screws into roof RE Satellite



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Go down the page to items #20 and #21. It's the only right way to do it. 
http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Dishes/satellite-Dish-mounts.htm


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

I see.... what I have is the standard mount, which is like #10 or #11. And they had just gone right through the shingles. I guess that isn't good?

If putting it on the roof is the wrong thing to do, I can just as easily put the mount on the side of the house. However I will still need to fill the holes that the lag screws made from removing it from the roof, from the previous install.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone... about filling the holes in the roof made from the lag screws???


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

pcampbell said:


> Anyone... about filling the holes in the roof made from the lag screws???


I would replace the shingles myself.


----------



## Norge Building Suuply (Jan 5, 2009)

*Answer*

We sell a product called Geocel 2300 it comes in a culk tube or brush grade. It is a clear adhesive that you will not even notice it on the roof.









*Roofing Applications*
Chimney Caps 
Gutters 
Leak Repair 
Parapet Caps 
Roof Projections 
Roof Seams :thumbup:
Screw Heads 
Skylight Frames 
Termination Points 
Valleys


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

best to just replace the shingles:thumbsup:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

A Short term repair would be to put pieces of metal under the tabs where the holes are,a touch or two of elastomer to the bottom of the metal pieces would hold them in place


----------



## DigitalDodge (Mar 11, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> Go down the page to items #20 and #21. It's the only right way to do it.
> http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Dishes/satellite-Dish-mounts.htm


Pole mounts on the ground are the way to go in my opinion. 

Or just use a satellite tripod. Cheaper and easier. Also Aeon has better prices than Sadoun.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

"We sell a product called Geocel 2300 it comes in a culk tube or brush grade. It is a clear adhesive that you will not even notice it on the roof."

Norge, little FYI on that product. First off, geocel puts out a very good product and I use it a lot but there are two things:

1. Geocel is not very compatible with asphalt, nor does it generally adhere well with shingles. 

2. You *will *notice the clear geocel because after less than a year it begins to yellow and this shows up on most colors of shingles out there.

Geocel has many fine uses, but patching asphalt shingles is not one of them.

In the end replacing the damaged shingles is the proper way to go, but TRG also gave you a very good temporary/permanent fix. 

Roof-mounted dishes are one of my pet peeves. Many lazy dish installers do it because it's the easiest way for them. If I have any control over it on any job, I require they mount it on the facia or wall of the bldg. Lazy roofers will also just pump caulk into the holes of those shingles and call it a day.


----------

